# Why Should I Buy a Dogma?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

So I walk in to my LBS the other day with the simple question: "Can you give me the top 2-3 reasons why I should upgrade from my current bike to a new Dogma?" 

I got a short answer that basically was no good, gave no reason for why the bike is THE bike, or what makes it special. I have the money, and I admit the bike is totally sick looking - but what is the very top reason to make the $10K plunge from my current $5K Look 595? My bike is 2 years old and has 11,000 miles on it.

Ideas from my Pinarello loving friends????

Thanks (after I sell and convince myself I will work on my wife!).


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Because you want one?


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dogma envy*

I know how you feel. A few weeks ago I called all the local shops looking for tubes with 80mm stems. The one shop that had them in stock was about 30 minutes away. It was a good excuse to check out another bike shop. I never saw so many high end frames/bikes in one location. They had lots of Dogmas in all sizes and colors. I fell in love with the Team Sky color. They look better in person than in any magazine. Thought my new Cosmic Carbone SLR's would look great on that frame. But, the frame was noticeably heavier than my 09 S-Works SL2 and TWICE the cost. But still, I wanted it....mainly for its appearance....thinking I could use the Italian angle on my wife, since it WAS from her homeland....Also, I questioned the salesman about the short two year warranty as conpared to Specialized limited lifetime. His explanation wasn't to reassuring....It became my wallpaper image on my laptop, as I tried to justify the cost. Since I built up two new frames with Sram Red in the past two years, I knew one would have to go. My Seven Elium Race, which I told my wife I would never sell, or my SL2 that was completed in April of 2010. In the end, it didn't make sense to sell a complete bike with Red and K-SL wheels for a frame, even a sexy Italian one.......


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

cause you don't know about the Parlee z5


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I love the look of the dogma. I know it might not be the lightest bike, but its like riding on a magic carpet. Climbs like a beast and is sooooo smooth on at high speeds. I wish a had a bigger engine.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Why should you buy a Dogma?

So us mere mortals will feel good about ourselves passing you going uphill, and if we can't, we use the excuse, "well, he's on a Dogma for crying out loud" ;-)


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Pinarello bring out a new 'must have' bike almost every year. Stick with the classic 595, which I wish was still available, and save your money. Unless you want it because you 'want' a dogma (not 'need' one).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The only reason to buy a new Dogma (or any bike) is because you want to.

had you come into my shop and told me to give you 2-3 reasons why you *should* upgrade to a Dogma, I would have told you there aren't any quantifiable reasons; there is only want/desire/passion.

Unless, of course, you came in riding a $300 mountain bike. Then I could give you a lot of reasons...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a perfectly great 2010 FP7 Pinarello...and since I got the FP7 I WANTED LUSTED DESIRED the Dogma

it's just the way it is...the Dogma is just gorgeous


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, here's a good reason NOT to buy a Dogma:
Dogma for sale on ebay
Discription:
"I bought this last year at Wally's in San Luis Obispo - the frame was drop-dead beautiful but I'm not a serious roadie and I've since purchased two more bikes that are much less expensive that are more practical to my personal use. I have receipts for over $11,000 complete - Wally did a great job on the aesthetics - a big issue for me - notice white Colnago brakes to match the frame... It's an amazing bike to ride but stop and go traffic in city takes the joy out of this super bike... This was fitted to me - 5'9", 165#, 31-32" inseam... I'll entertain offers below $10k but I don't have to sell it and it is a beautiful thing just to admire. I have carbon fiber shoes (9 - 9.5), extra pedals, top-line helmets, and riding clothes to match the bike - all included if interested..." 

Like giving a F1 Ferrari to 15 year old...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*excuse my rant...*

Raining here so I can't ride my Dogma so please excuse my rant.
IMHO
If you need more than 1 1/4 inches (3cm) stack, don't buy a Dogma, or any other pro level frame for that matter.
The Dogma is a pure bread race bike, designed for Pro level riders. When you add that much stack, you destroy the handling characteristics of the bike. There are plenty of frames available with extended headtubes. Turning your Dogma into a highbreed, shifts the center of gravity backward, ruining the balance and destroys the handling. 
Its your money. Get the bike that fits your needs, not your ego. End of rant

*should be a law against this!*


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Would it have been ok if the stem was flipped the other way?  

Isn't that just an accident waiting to happen? I thought 3cm of stack was pretty much the max most manufacturers say is allowed. If nothing else, speed shimmy almost guaranteed with that set-up. Can't believe any reputable bike shop would allow that, but maybe money talks. Yikes.


----------

